# Can Steam IP ban you?



## B336700 (Jul 10, 2007)

Can Steam IP ban you or only your account?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

They probably could ban your IP if they needed to, but I'm pretty sure the basic setting is to just ban your SteamID. To get another one though, you need to have purchased another copy of whatever game you're playing, so it sounds like the more effective route to ban your account rather than the IP.


----------



## B336700 (Jul 10, 2007)

Yea, instead of all out banning you, they still wanna make money for you to buy back your games...


----------



## Jo3y_ (Sep 14, 2007)

Steam does not care about people losing their games, all they want is for them to buy the games again so they can get money from it.


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

Why do you ask? Do you plan on hacking?  If you don't you have absolutely nothing to worry about. 

The will ban your steam account from VAC secured servers.


----------



## B336700 (Jul 10, 2007)

HACKING was never a thought in my mind, it was just that I was asking.^_^


----------



## Jo3y_ (Sep 14, 2007)

Hackers are losers


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

losers are losers as well..and no steam wont block an ip address..individual servers can ie. if ur caught cheating on a VAC server ul be blocked...but steam wont be lock u out of using the steam platform...unless uv done somthing pretty bad


----------

